# Woodburning



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I am getting ready to do some pyrography on some my turnings. Right now I am waiting for my oil pencils to show up but have been doing some practice getting ready to do some pyrography/woodburning on a few vases that are just plain. Here are some burnings that will probably go on these. The butterfly and red rose are colored using dye. The yellow rose is done with semi-hard pastel chalk. All have a poly spray finish.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

This is gonna open up a whole other world of opportunities for your turnings..I think this is gonna get interesting


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Bill. I think it will definitely open some new doors for sure.


----------

